# Is this normal



## justmyluck (Mar 21, 2014)

I am done trying to save my marriage and as soon as my stbxh leaves for deployment that's it. But is it normal for the person who wants the divorce and says he doesn't love me make me the first person he calls about anything important. Everything he calls me about has nothing to do with the divorce. Yes we still live in the same house, but I am under the impression that he shouldn't be relying on me considering he is the one who wants the divorce. He got into a pretty bad car accident the other day and he didn't call the police he called me. When I asked him why he didn't call the p why he didnt call the cops first (after all said and done) he said he didn't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

He's confused and uncertain. At least I think that's the case, but would need more to give a better perspective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just don't answer when he calls. You are convenient. He's used to you being there for him.


----------

